# Back to TiVo today - how do you use it?



## leemcg (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi have just got TiVo installed after being a lapsed S1 user. In the end I'd just got fed up with Sky dropping season passes when a recording failed or a show took a week-long break.

My missus is very disappointed that there isn't a TiVo guy sliding across the screen animation.

But my main question is (for old S1 users) - how do _you_ do day-to-day functions? It seems to me (from memory) that there are many more buttons than there were on S1 - there's a STOP button for goodness sake, what's the point in that? There also seems to be back button as distinct to "left", and no TiVo button any more.

Have you got used to the changes. Or (as I fear), do you have to remember to press different buttons at different times?


Delighted to be back.

Lee


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome back  

Home = Tivo button.

..and "my shows" is where "select" used to be. I did keep pressing that by accident for a while!
Other than that its mostly the same remote-wise. Left arrow does work for back, and many of the shortcuts are the same.
Clear to delete being the most often used shortcut ...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

leemcg said:


> My missus is very disappointed that there isn't a TiVo guy sliding across the screen animation.


Not just me then? Phew! 



> But my main question is (for old S1 users) - how do _you_ do day-to-day functions?


The Tivo+number buttons work as they did on the S1. More hints here.



> Have you got used to the changes. Or (as I fear), do you have to remember to press different buttons at different times?


No problems here.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Also the "right" button during play skips forward 30sec ... great for skipping ad breaks (normally 8 presses is corrent ... display shows the total skip time requested as you do multiple presses which also helps to get to the 4min value!)

Glad the I wasn't the only person spending the first week pressing "my shows" when I wanted "select".

Other than that its virtually the same usage as S1 from my perspective


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> Glad the I wasn't the only person spending the first week pressing "my shows" when I wanted "select".


Me three!


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I'm not a fan of the TiVo remote. I use a One For All instead, so there wasn't much of a transition. I suspect I use the menus more than most people. (It's a pain for me that the UI is so slow and misses button pushes if you enter them too quickly, because I spend so much time cursoring around the menus.)

I have the Home button set up as a "get me out of here" panic button, but rarely use it and use left-arrow instead. (One reason for using it less is that TiVo seems to reset to the Home menu if left idle for a while. To add insult to injury, it will flash the My Shows screen (that I actually want) momentarily before replacing it with the Home screen (that I usually don't want). I'll then usually navigate to the My Shows screen with arrow keys.)

I don't use the power button; I never put TiVo in Standby (my remote button switches the TV instead). I use the TV button quite a lot. I have the Guide button set up, and use it sometimes, but again I'm more likely to navigate through the menus to find the Guide. I never use the "2" short-cut for Planned Recordings any more, although I did with s1. I use the Info button a lot (and am looking forward to it working in more places).

I never use Zoom - I don't think I have it mapped. I don't use the Text button (I'm not even sure what it does). I don't use Subtitles, and if I did I'd probably get at them from the Info screen. I use Mute and Volume on the TV, not the TiVo.

I use My Shows fairly often (but not always; see above). I have a prime button assigned to TV, and I suspect I should swap it with the My Shows because the latter is where I spend most of my time. (I think it is a regression from s1 that My Shows is no longer at the top of the Home menu so is harder to navigate to, so its dedicated button gets used more with VM than with s1.) I use Ch Up/Down mainly for scrolling pages; rarely for changing channels (on account of not watching much Live TV).

I rarely use Thumbs Up or Down (and have Suggestions off). I do use Record, and the basic playback keys. (I like that Skip has separate buttons, and that Fast Forward doesn't wrap around any more.) I don't use Stop and don't have it programmed; I programmed Slow instead and do use it sometimes. I use the Back button only for skipping backwards in recordings; I don't use it in menus. (I do sometimes use the Skip Forward in menus and lists to jump to the bottom, when I remember; I wish Back jumped to the top instead of exiting. Isn't it doing what Left Arrow does in menus?)

I use the Clear button a lot. I rarely use Last Ch (it only works on Live TV, which I don't watch very often.)

So in summary:
Never used: Power, Zoom, Text, Subtitles, Stop.
Rarely used: Last Ch, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down.

All 8 buttons could be removed without me missing them. There are other things I'd like instead (eg a button that cycled between all 3 tuners; an easier way to get back to the most recently watched Recording). So the design of the remote is far from optimal for me.


----------



## leemcg (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks all, particularly Brangdon, I really appreciate the replies.


----------

